# CJ-7 photo's



## my72jeep (24 Jan 2010)

Looking for any pics you have of you or of your unit's use of the 83-85 CJ-7's. I know they were non operanational but they were issued to reserve units and training bases.


----------



## larry Strong (25 Jan 2010)

You will find some photo's here:

http://www.ramtank.ca/postwar%20index.htm


----------



## AmmoTech90 (25 Jan 2010)

They were used at CFSEME Borden to shuttle staff and students around during the IED course exercises.  Either CFSEME or now CFSME Gagetown may have some historical photos.


----------



## my72jeep (25 Jan 2010)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> You will find some photo's here:
> 
> http://www.ramtank.ca/postwar%20index.htm


Sorry this link has no cj7 pics


----------



## xRecceTpr (17 Mar 2010)

I might have a photo of one of these CJ7s in my collection, but I am on another computer these days and do not have access to my files at the moment. I'll try to get back to you within the week. I too would like to see some additional shots of these rareties. Do you own one?


----------



## xRecceTpr (24 Mar 2010)

As promised...







I don't know where this is or who owned it, but I do know it was one of ours at one time.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 May 2010)

If I recall, the BCR used their's in the recce mode with windscreens off and a GPMG with a temp mount bungi corded to the firewall.


----------

